# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Смешение стилей от Юрана

## Юран

"Куда иду я..."  http://natahaus.ifolder.ru/8308229  Мой ответ Бадаламенти!:tongue:

----------


## Лев

*Юран*,
 Не приемлю понятия альтернатива в любом творчестве, каждый имеет право выразить себя по своему. Ты это сделал великолепно, мне понравилось...

----------


## Юран

Очень рад,что Вам понравилось!Буду радовать ещё!Спасибо!

----------


## Юран

Композиция называется "SOS" напрямую связаны с авг.событиями в Юж.Осетии:  http://webfile.ru/2464876    Светлая память!

----------


## overload

Фрукты?

----------


## Юран

Чё похожи на фрукты?Не :Nono: ... овощи:tongue:(Reason 4)

----------


## overload

Резонно...

----------


## bemol

Звучит неплохо, тревожно, тока игде смешение стилей? И каких?

----------


## Юран

Да не...это тема так названа <Смешение стилей от Юрана>,потому как здесь я буду размещать свои треки,вот следующий:*Bababahari*(Танец с саблями 2):http://webfile.ru/2468669  приятной прослушки :tongue::tongue::tongue:

----------


## overload

Тады ясно, господин резонёр... :biggrin::biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## bemol

приятной прослушки :tongue::tongue::tongue:[/QUOTE]

Не получилось рослушки, не отдает вебфиля твоих саблев...

----------


## Юран

следующая темка созданными 2 людьми(Я и ещё один чел (даже не знаю как его зовут,зато знаю,где живёт(там же где и я http://www.reasonmusic.ru/))) :Arabica (Reggaeton Remix).mp3  :http://webfile.ru/2472016   Слушаем...

----------


## Аркан

*Юран*,
 Арабика - Хорошая колыбельная получилась - я к третьей минуте поймал сам себя, падающего с компьютерного стула!:smile: Это, конечно же, полушутка!:biggrin: Ну, а если серьёзно - мне понравились твои эксперименты со звуками, но... Если была бы идея - канва - канто - тема - мелодия, которую можно было бы развить с помощью как раз саунд - дизайна, это было бы круто! Удачи!

----------


## Юран

Спасибо Аркан,за тёплые слова!

----------


## Юран

вот вам новая тема:  "Я умирал"    http://webfile.ru/2483149    С наступающим!

----------


## doro

Не умирай до конца, музыка хорошая.

----------


## Юран

> Не умирай до конца, музыка хорошая.


Ладно!!!

----------


## Аркан

*Юран*,
 Мне это уже больше нравится! Но похоже на минусовку. Можить найду завтра время - запишу умирающую мелодию гитарой!:smile:

----------


## Юран

> Юран,
> Мне это уже больше нравится! Но похоже на минусовку. Можить найду завтра время - запишу умирающую мелодию гитарой!
> __________________


Вот это уже интересно!!!Ссылку потом дай !

----------


## Аркан

*Юран*,
К сожалению что-то случилось с процессором основного PC. Греется до 80градусов. Попробую поменять куллер.Хотя может причина и не в нём, а в материнке, блоке питания. В общем гемор по полной! У меня Intel Pentium 4 Hyper Trading 3,06 ГГц. Может кто - нибудь подскажет? На ноутбук мне не записать - не согласуется с моей звуковухой (MOTU ULTRALIGHT).  Как разберусь, так и запишу. Поверь это не отмазка!

----------


## Юран

> Юран,
> К сожалению что-то случилось с процессором основного PC. Греется до 80градусов. Попробую поменять куллер.Хотя может причина и не в нём, а в материнке, блоке питания. В общем гемор по полной! У меня Intel Pentium 4 Hyper Trading 3,06 ГГц. Может кто - нибудь подскажет? На ноутбук мне не записать - не согласуется с моей звуковухой (MOTU ULTRALIGHT). Как разберусь, так и запишу. Поверь это не отмазка!
> __________________


  Да я то верю и не сомневаюсь,здесь полно талантов!у меня тут тоже с компом проблемы были...и так всё по порядку:А я тут недавно ноут другой купил-Sony Vaio,с вистой шёл предустановленной ...открыл,нажал кнопку и пошла устанавливаться,установилась...заепись,но надо было б делать сразу диски востановленния,а я к старому HP привык,40Гигов жёсткий диск у старого(но надёжного)и поэтому с Сони разный хлам удалил логи какие то,текстовые файли диска С и записал потом диски восстановления...приходит Андрюха есстествено не свежий увидел такое чудо и говорит:...бля XP надо ставить!Стали висту убивать...отформатировали диск С утилитой от Sony...Ну и давай XP ставить...не видит жёский диск при установке,точнее его нет Говорит ноут...еблись 3 дня пока человек поумней создал для моего ноута Систему XP,вшил в винду Sata драйвера нашёл дрова для всех устройств,я то уж и в Moскву дозвонился в сервисный центр,обещали за бабки всё востановить(за бабки потому что XP пытался ставить)обещали курьера прислать,я им говорю :"Не поверите,сам заработал,(ноут)"слава богу щас всё работает ...XP поставил и кайфую  немного науки в прикреплённых статьях,вдруг кто ещё стакнётся с такой проблемой!а с Вистой поставились эксклюзивнные программы от Sony,щас их нет,да и в нете тоже  Обидно   даю ссылку на статью ,даже 2 статьи упаковал в Zip архив  ссыллко:     http://webfile.ru/2490377      или отсюда    http://natahaus.ifolder.ru/9631131

----------


## Юран

Добрый День Уважаемые Форумчане!А вот ещё одна темка"Куда иду я..."  Слушаем...:tongue:

----------


## bemol

*Юран*,
Фолдер выимеиваетсу, а на твоем сайте - нэту...

----------


## Юран

Сижу на dial-up,скорость никакая :Jopa: у провайдера нет своб.портов на ADSL,оптику тоже не провели(редиски),перезалью себе на  http://juran75.mylivepage.ru/file/2006_Общие  ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ ЗА НЕУДОБСТВА!:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 1 час 2 минуты*
Ухххххх(вытирая пот со лба) наконец то перезалил...и так..."КУДА ИДУ Я..." Приятных размышлений и Вам!:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 2 часа 9 минут*
и ещё одна вещь "Fantasy"  Оценяйте дорогие Друзья!

----------


## Лев

> "Куда иду я..."


С удовольствием прослушал композицию(это не чета той, 10летней давности:smile:)
Кайф :Ok:

----------


## Юран

Спасибо Лев!в чём тут секрет?а в том,что это не софт,а YAMAHA QS-300,рабочая станция можно сказать,мягенько и всё сбалансированно, ещё вот эту прослушайте   "Fantasy"  если время будет,но...не буду настаивать.Рад,что есть у меня такой Друг,как-Лев!

----------


## Лев

> "Fantasy"


Была бы шляпа - снял :Ok:

----------


## Юран

> Была бы шляпа - снял


не надо Лев,мне достаточно того внимания,что вы уделяете моему скромному творчеству!!!

----------


## VAD

Послушал "Куда иду я..."
Начало заинтересовало... саундрек к чему-либо...
но далее убил банальный шансоновый бит, который напрашивает на эту музыку положить слова про "я тебя любил, ты меня не любила"...
тема очень недурна...

----------


## Юран

VAD спасибо

*Добавлено через 17 часов 10 минут*



> но далее убил банальный шансоновый бит


вы имеете в виду размер 4/4 и классический ритм,так вот бит у нас (да и за рубежом)сплошь и рядом,а что слово "шансон" с французского значит?Правильно-Песня!

----------


## Юран

Уважаемые Друзья,ещё одна скоростная тема "Speed-Марафон"  Коментарии приветствуются!      Да чуть не забыл- вот *ТУТ*   интересная статья для музыкантов эстрадно-джазового направления,весит 1,30МБ , всё просто и понятно!Удачи в творчестве!

----------


## Лев

Очень образно - для клипа хороший музон...

----------


## Юран

Спасибо Лев! Как говорится-тяжело в ученье,легко в клубе!А вот есть у меня ещё одна статейка,мож кому пригодится... Применение эффекта «управляемой компрессии» Side Chain на примере некоторых виртуальных Side Chain компрессоров и их подключение в секвенсорах Cubase SX 2/Nuendo 2 и Fruity Loops Studio   
*А ВОТ ОТСЮДА НАДО СКАЧАТЬ*     Файл расширения-doc. размер 945 КБ, удачи в творчестве! :Aga:  Но чтобы уж точно без задержек всё работало в помощь  РУССКИЙ МАНУАЛ НАСТРОЙКИ ДРАЙВЕРОВ ASIO4ALLv2  ну вот теперь кажись всё!

*Добавлено через 17 часов 32 минуты*
пишите музыку?вот Вам *СОВЕТЫ ПО ЭКВАЛИЗАЦИИ И ЗАПИСИ ЗВУКА*Сам тоже учусь;)

----------


## Юран

и вновь я с треком "Притяжение Земли", приятного прослушивани!

*Добавлено через 4 часа 31 минуту*
Ну и как всегда есть у меня  для Вас                                                                                                                                                                                                         Propellerhead Recycle 2.1

ReCycle  –  это  отличная  программа  для обработки
барабанных петель (лупов). С помощью этой программы
можно легко  менять  темп лупа, высоту  звучания, а
так  же обработать луп различными эффектами. Родной
формат  программы   (REX2)  легко  импортируется  в
программный  секвенсор  (например, Cubase). Причём,
темп  файла REX2 будет автоматически подстраиваться
под  темп  композиции, что, несомненно, делает этот
формат  очень полезным  и  удобным  для работы. Для
тех,  кто  использует  лупы  в  творчестве, но не в
программном  секвенсоре, а в таких программах, как,
например, ASID,  программа  ReCycle  так  же станет
незаменимым   помощником,   так   как  в  ней  есть
возможность экспортировать обработанный луп в аудио
форматы,  такие,  как  wav,  aiff,  формат таблично
волнового синтеза sf2 и др.
Там в архиве русский мануал Файл  ReCycle.chm  после распаковки архива и установки программы переименовываем  ReCycle.chm (который у вас не в Program Files   в папке ReCycle , а там где расспаковался архив) в файл ReCycleHelp.chm и при работе в программе если,что не понятно,смело жмём Help и помощь к вам придёт на родном языке!Удачи в работе!!!

*Добавлено через 6 часов 21 минуту*
 Redline Monitor                                                                                                                                                                              Плагин заменяющий мониторы,т.е. плагин, корректирующий восприятие в наушниках... Немного моможет тем, кто по какой-либо причине не может работать с мониторами (например, ночью).Скажу больше Отличный плагин,работает в Cubase(с другими прогами не пробывал)выбираем на общем выходе микса - vst  112dB и всё работает!Удачной охоты!!!:tongue:

----------


## Юран

Ноктюрн №1   качать отсюда- http://natahaus.ifolder.ru/10551201    Жду конструктивных мнений!!! :Ha:

----------


## Лев

*Юран*,
 Просто замечательно!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Юран

Спасибо Лев!Знал, что не оставите без внимания Ноктюрн.Спасибо!:rolleyes: :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Юран

Это вновь я, прошу слухануть "БОЮСЬ Я ТЕМНОТЫ"    пока это минус, в дальнейшем будет ...ну конечно,ПЛЮС!На стихи...всё молчу...

----------


## Лев

*Юран*,
 Хорошая аранжировка, но... низа убивают:frown:

----------


## Юран

прошу коллеги,зацените  -   Chaos
Буду рад любым комментариям,хорошим и плохим!

----------


## Markovich

Юра ,привет!
Послушал Ноктюрн и Боюсь я темноты.
У меня наушники классные,я еще графическим эквалайзером частоты выставил-балдеж!
Звук вливается то в левое ухо,то в правое,а потом где то в макушке сходится все в кучу.Закрыл глаза и слушал.Музыка уводит куда то далеко.Море звуков.
Боюсь я темноты - стала насыщеннее.С плюсом ты заинтриговал,буду следить.
Chaos- скачать не получается,он сохраняется в формате .htm - набор значков.
Ты бы перебрался на Dump.ru - там все быстро и просто и без проблем,а здесь
все через .....другие вспомогательные рекламные  сайты.

Удачи!

P.S.Когда еще песнями займемся?(Как там песня про боксера?)
Я тебя еще мечтаю как певца поэксплуатировать.
Кто слушал "Метет метель в апреле" именно голос шансоновский хвалят!
Не зарывай талант!

----------


## Юран

> P.S.Когда еще песнями займемся?(Как там песня про боксера?)
> Я тебя еще мечтаю как певца поэксплуатировать.
> Кто слушал "Метет метель в апреле" именно голос шансоновский хвалят!
> Не зарывай талант!


Обязательно займёмся!
Я было уже начал Серёж заниматся Тренером,тут конкурс объявили на одном форуме   пришлось занятся конкурсом,извини,потом Быт,Семья,Работа...а хотелось бы делать веши красиво!
Chaos делал для конкурса к 12 апреля,сейчас перезалил   Chaos буду рад если послушаешь!

----------


## Markovich

Юра,привет!
Chaos-сила!
Чем интересна твоя музыка,что как человеческий мозг перед прослушиванием настроишь-тем же названием вещи,так он и всю вещь воспримет и услышит,то что нужно.А мне вот мысль пришла- назови эту вещь по-другому как то -ну например
"Зарождение жизни" и слушатель услышит зарождение жизни,или звуки из муравейника и опять другая картина нарисуется -это от того,что звуков много,а воспринимать каждый звук можно по разному,как геометрическую форму,например.Один в шаре видит апельсин,другой - футбольный мяч,третий-земной шар....
Твори дальше-хорошо получается!

----------


## Юран

Сергей ,буду стараться!Спасибо!

----------


## мусяня

*Юран*,
 Привет!Послушала Ноктюрн- :Ok:

----------


## Юран

Добрый вечер уважаемые друзья,больше не могу один слушать,долго работал над треком постояно отвлекаясь на другие дела...и надолго.
И так *Sonata(Juran Home Studio)*

Всем приятного настроения и удачи!!!

----------


## Лев

*Юран*,
 Понравилась вещь! Хорошо бы более тонкой нюансировки, а то всё в лоб - тяжело слушать...

----------


## Markovich

Юра,привет!
Очень интересная вещь получилась и непростая. Особо понравилось "Шнитковское"
начало и часть ,начиная с точки 1,54 мин. Сила! Во 2-й части мне показалось что соло лучше бы звучало не в электронном инструменте, а на виолончели.но в конце ты так и сделал! Музыка,как и твои предыдущие вещи очень образная (только закрывай глаза и представляй себе). И в целом, вещь получилась настолько серьезная,что я на твоем месте поэкспериментировал  бы с классическим  звучанием большого оркестра.
 Прости за сумбурные и непрофессиональные высказывания (я все таки не музыкант) - просто много впечатлений!

Хотелось бы и что то другое услышать в менее серьезном жанре - "Боюсь я темноты" или что нибудь веселое ,например "Мне тренер Дульцев говорил..." :biggrin:

P.S.

Да у меня вообще много новых текстов - есть для тебя работа,только как тебе от дел оторваться?

----------


## Юран

*Да спасибо Сергей!Обязательно,что нибудь сделаем.Про тренера я помню!Всё лето дом строил,не до музыки было...да всё у меня не как у людей,сначала музыка,потом текст.Как то задумал бит набросать и чё то пошло поехало.Вроде и тема качает,а с текстом ничего не получается. ..и вот опять всё не так.Вроде бы надо на текст музон укладывать, а получается наоборот...*

*посмотрю вашу всю ветку,может,что и подойдёт...*

*ВОТ ЭТА ТЕМКА*

----------


## Markovich

ЮРА,ПРИВЕТ!

Попробовать дописать твой текст можно.Но нет гарантии,что тебе понравится.
Мелодию я себе сбросил,послушал.Как я понял -припева там нет.
Там в первой части звучит мелодия (около 1 мин.) ,затем на минуту идет ритм с басом,и после 2-х минут опять первая мелодия повторяется.
Не совсем ясно как быть с текстом - сколько всего куплетов? Подскажи.

Что с текстом - 

      Боюсь я темноты





Боюсь я темноты, холодной пустоты
И выхода здесь нет, я в лабиринте,
Еще один рывок  и воздуха глоток,
До финиша секунды словно в спринте!
А финиш – это смерть, так проще - умереть 
Ведь смерть приходит часто – как спасенье
Когда терпеть нет сил и мало так прожил,
Но все же трудно утром умирать весенним


История проста, как с чистого  листа
Они всегда разительно похожи
Пугает темнота и манит темнота
Иглой слегка щекочет нежно кожу
Сперва она скромна, богата и щедра
Волшебные миры дарить готова
Ты счастье пьешь сполна, его дарит игла
И о цене за все пока – ни слова!


И вот – ты служишь сну, ты проглотил блесну,
Ты на игле, ты раб ее, ты – падаль!
И как ей не служи, цена всей сделки – жизнь,
И в пустоту ты продолжаешь падать!
Весенний первый луч, прорвался из за туч,
Лицо мне гладит ветра дуновенье,
И трудно сделать шаг, хоть за спиною – мрак,
Но шаг в Весну – от темноты спасенье!


 Музыка ведь у тебя была готова?

Да и "Тренера" далеко не забрасывай - как раз под твой голос - самое то!
В ветке моей копаться долго и непродуктивно.
Я тебе сброшу сборник того,что мне больше остального нравится, а ты посмотришь.Но смотри не под твою тему,под нее я специально что то допишу.

----------


## Markovich

Юра!

Вот так я развил твое стихотворение дальше-

Птичка на груди




Как же так все получилось-
Ты сегодня не со мной?
Вот опять все не сложилось
И проходишь стороной,
Ты мне сердце разбиваешь,
Обнимаю пустоту,
Я упал, ты не узнаешь
Одиноко одному
Дни бегут, бегут недели
За окном все та же ночь,
 в парке листья облетели,
Их уносит ветер прочь
Разошлись пути – дорожки
Я на Север – Ты на Юг,
Не из тех ты птиц ,что крошки
С человечьих рук клюют!
Жить не станешь в теплой клетке
Даже пусть из золота,
Птичкой синею на ветке
На груди – наколота,
Приручить тебя сумею ль?
Все приманки разложу,
Как от водки я хмелею,
Если мимо прохожу,
А когда смеешься звонко,
Смех звенит твой серебром,
Я гляжу тебе вдогонку,
Эх! Не кончится добром!

----------


## Юран

> ЮРА,ПРИВЕТ!
> 
> Попробовать дописать твой текст можно.Но нет гарантии,что тебе понравится.
> Мелодию я себе сбросил,послушал.Как я понял -припева там нет.
> Там в первой части звучит мелодия (около 1 мин.) ,затем на минуту идет ритм с басом,и после 2-х минут опять первая мелодия повторяется.
> Не совсем ясно как быть с текстом - сколько всего куплетов? Подскажи.
> 
> Что с текстом - 
> 
> ...


 Отлично Сергей,теперь работать буду!!!Большушее спасибо!Тренера обязательно сделаем,я уже думал на ним...и есть идеи!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## Markovich

Проигрыш 
1 куплет.
Как же так всё получилось, ты сегодня не со мной,
Вот опять всё несложилось и проходишь стороной,
Ты мне сердце разбиваешь, обнимаю пустоту,
Ты уходишь, ты не знаешь, одиноко одному.
Я стоял и видел лица, ночь украла мой покой, 
Не успели насладиться, ждёт тебя уже другой,
Ты своим дыханьем нежным, согреваешь не меня,
.................................................. .........
Проигрыш

Припев:
Целую руки твои,це—е—е—л ую.
Ну почему полюбил такую?
Холодную и ледяную,
Но только мою , мою-ю-ю-ю-ю-ю-ю
Целую руки твои,це—е—е—л ую.
Ну почему полюбил такую?
Холодную и ледяную,
Но только мою , мою-ю-ю-ю



2 куплет

тоже 4 строки

ПРИПЕВ:
всё тот же припев два раза

----------


## CTARый

И так Sonata(Juran Home Studio)

Колоссальная работа!!!Интересно.И понравилось!

----------


## Юран

Серёж я думаю,думаю,спасибо!
Старый- тоже респект и уважуха!!!:biggrin:

----------


## fender74

> Если ты ищешь прогу, которая убирает из плюса голос нафиг


Иногда программы вроде Vocal Remover спасают от бедности:biggrin:

----------


## Юран

Приятного прослушивания

Requiem(памяти погибших в метро)

----------


## Юран

И ещё один трек

Неприметной тропой

Приятного прослушивания!

----------


## Лев

> Requiem(памяти погибших в метро)


Впечатляет... партию рояля может быть стоит чуть прибрать глубже?
Желающие послушать, не пугайтесь фразы "Скачать с сервера" - открывается плеер.
Неприметной тропой - интересно...

----------


## Юран

Спасибо,Лев!

----------


## Юран

Это не инструментал, это песня моего друга, который трагически погиб в 1996г, муз и слова Э. Ляпина, аранжировка моя и сам исполнил...

Я жду тебя( мр3)

----------


## Лев

> Я жду тебя( мр3)


Интересно...

----------


## Юран

Ещё один свежий трек

Кузмичёва трава

----------


## Лев

> Ещё один свежий трек
> 
> Кузмичёва трава


Хороша трава Кузмичёва - покурил и по-аглицки заговорил :Vah:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Нашла вас, и хочу попросить прощения за то, что слова вам на музыку так и не положила... Вы уж меня извините - были проблемы, закрутилась. Так что начну все заново, если вы не против :Blush2:

----------


## Юран

Уважаемые друзья,что скажете прослушав вот эту вещь???

Сахалин

Приятного прослушивания!

----------


## Лев

> Уважаемые друзья,что скажете прослушав вот эту вещь???


Ну что тебе сказать про Сахалин?  :Ok: 
Пчёлки, море - кайф... Отличная композиция получилась!

----------


## Юран

Спасибо Лев за оценку произведения.А почему всем кажется,что это пчёлка?Мне видилось,что это надоедливая муха лезет мне в глаза,но не обращая внимания на неё иду по берегу...распугивая птиц.

Спасибо Лев!

----------


## Лев

> А почему всем кажется


Индивидуальность восприятия...

----------


## Юран

И вот ещё одна вещь,критика и советы принимаются.

Kama Sutra

 :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Kama Sutra


Кама грядёши... прямо с утра? :Vah: 
Хороша композиция! :Yes4:

----------


## Юран

:Vah:  спасибо Лев!

----------


## Юран

Вот ещё одна песня.

ГУЛЯЩАЯ

----------


## Лев

> ГУЛЯЩАЯ


Песня настоящая -
Это "Гулящая"! :Ok:

----------


## Юран

Братцы, куда уходят ваши мысли,какие картины и сюжеты вы видите перед "глазами"???

Холодное утро

Писал с мыслями о осени,грязной,дождливой и холодной!
На ваш взгляд-отображается ли в треке сюжеты осени???

Спасибо всем кто откликнулся на просьбу.
ЗЫ.Ещё пока не сводил. :help:

----------


## Лев

> Холодное утро


Вполне может быть после сведения и определённой 
нюансировки соответствовать названию :Yes4:

----------


## Юран

Спасибо Лев,название изменилось, что-то прибавил,что-то убавил.
Эту композиция написана в память трагически погибших в Ярославской области ХК"Локомотив"

*Верую*

----------

